# Ligaments disappearing then reappearing. .???



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I am expecting my doe to kid soon but her ligs. Disappeared yesterday morning and then were back and has continued to to this for 2 days now. Does anyone know how long I should expect her to do this before she has her babies?


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a doe who does that, the first kids we played the "disappearing/reappearing ligament" game for few WEEKS. the second time she taunted me for a few days.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

WarPony said:


> I have a doe who does that, the first kids we played the "disappearing/reappearing ligament" game for few WEEKS. the second time she taunted me for a few days.


I'm hoping it will only be a few days. I don't think she can go much longer if she gets any bigger she will bust


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, they can come and go


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Yep, they can come and go


Does she look like she is close? I have no idea when she was bred. I rescued her and her twin sister. They were on their way to be sold for slaughter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet of you to rescue them. 

They are getting closer, the udder on the one, needs to fill a bit more and the kids are still up on the sides.

Does like to pick there own time to kid and keep us on our toes.  

Any discharge?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> How sweet of you to rescue them.
> 
> They are getting closer, the udder on the one, needs to fill a bit more and the kids are still up on the sides.
> 
> ...


The pics are of the same goat. Her sister already had her twins last week.. And also I was wondering if its going to cause her kids any trouble with her nipples hanging so low they are only about 3 inches from dragging the ground? One is worse than the other.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

erica4481 said:


> The pics are of the same goat. Her sister already had her twins last week.. And also I was wondering if its going to cause her kids any trouble with her nipples hanging so low they are only about 3 inches from dragging the ground? One is worse than the other.


It may take the kids a little bit to get used to it but the kids on my low doe learn really fast to lay down to nurse, lol. They are usually stubbourn about it the first day or two and I have to fold their legs under them and help them find the teat. But within the first few days they have figured out their breakfast bar is low low low. lol.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> How sweet of you to rescue them.
> 
> They are getting closer, the udder on the one, needs to fill a bit more and the kids are still up on the sides.
> 
> ...


She finally has a little stringy discharge. I've been feeling her belly . It feels like the babies are having a boxing match in there  I'm going to keep checking on her through the night. Hope to have babies soon


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> How sweet of you to rescue them.
> 
> They are getting closer, the udder on the one, needs to fill a bit more and the kids are still up on the sides.
> 
> ...


Yay! She did it! She just had triplets 2 does and a buck


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Erica , you did such a wonderful thing rescueing them , thank you 
so much:hug: 
Just reading that her and a sister were both rescued and had their kids in a safe and loving home , brought tears to my eyes .


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

erica4481 said:


> Yay! She did it! She just had triplets 2 does and a buck


YAY! Are they nursing ok? I got a picture of my kids nursing my low doe like I mentioned before, it's funny. She actually isn't as low this freshening as she was last time.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

WarPony said:


> YAY! Are they nursing ok? I got a picture of my kids nursing my low doe like I mentioned before, it's funny. She actually isn't as low this freshening as she was last time.


They were having trouble at first so I've been helping them but they are starting to figure it out


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats


----------

